# removing a moray eel ?



## vic2367 (Jul 23, 2010)

whats the best / easiest way too remove a moray eel from my tank ?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uhm... very carefully?

heh heh.

Actually, the best way would be to get it to enter some sort of container inside the tank, which you could then close and remove from the tank, eel, water and all.

I hope it's a small one.

I once had to move three 4+ footers from a 1500 gallon tank. They weren't going to be so easily trapped, though. Luckily they were fairly tame and all it took was a tricky game of tug-of-war until I could get a really big net around them.


----------



## vic2367 (Jul 23, 2010)

wow , three 4fts? sheesh ,mine is just like 6in long ,, im gonna give it back too my fish place ,,sounds like a good idea on the continer ,,im gonna give that a try


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't give it back to the pet shop! I am sure someone here on the forums may be interested, make a thread!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Where are you located? What kind of moray? I'll take it! : )


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/diy-do-yourself/29620-diy-fish-trap.html

This might work, I caught my small snowflake before like this.


----------

